

The name of someone to help a startup with tech skills - obayesshelton

Hi,<p>I cannot think of the name so I was hoping you could help, if I needed an advisor &#x2F; co-founder who was solely technical who could invest off experience in return for equity in the business what type of person would they be ? I am guessing they wouldn&#x27;t be your standard VC &#x2F; Angel Investor
======
sharemywin
1\. If this is this a viral app? Nobody. Go get an account with one fo the
site builders setup a low-cost landing page with a video and start working on
marketing it. Get about 200-1000 email sign ups that buy into your site. 2. If
this is an enterprise app, go close a 20k deal and you can pay someone. 3. If
this a b2b website/app you need to find 5-20 potential customers that said
they'll work with you. 4. marketplace do 2 and 3. Most developers don't want
to do the sales/markeitng side so you actually have a true partnership there.
Also, be prepared to cough up 50%

~~~
obayesshelton
That is pretty useful info thanks for that :)

